# Homemade lighted nocks



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I found these on youtube so, I thought I would try and make some today. They turn out really well.I went out and shot them tonight I think they work better than my lumenocks. I know one thing they are a lot brighter, and the fly well out of my bow.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

those look sweet the only problem i see is i can never get those lights to shut off when i use them fishing. it is probably easyer with the whole nock to pull on though.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

ive tried them a couple times. i like the idea but gave up pretty quick, im glad walmart has a awesome return policy :lol:


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

these work great and are pretty simple to make! they also save you a ton of money over lumenocks and the new G5 lighted nocks


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

that would be sweet im going to try making these


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

found a new project for next weekend


----------

